# What products do you use?



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Just curious what probuct everyone uses in there tanks...i.e. - stress coat, stress zyme, ammo block stuff?, water conditioners, algea stuff. (cant think of names of stuff right now)

Lets hear it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I use either NovAqua water conditioner or Amquel during water changes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use AquaSafe when starting up a tank (so only once per tank), and occasionally some liquid plant fertilizer - that's all.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

biopure, stress coat, stress zyme & waste control... been using for a while now, fish are stress free/happy!


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

I use NovAqua water conditioner, stress zyme and waste control.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Novaqua and amquel during water changes. I also use a weekly preventive maintenance dose of aquarisol. (great for preventing ich and things from feeders) I use Amazon Rain to lower hardness and soften up the water. It is great for live plants too. Amazon Rain has a special bacteria as well which protects against popeye and other diseases.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

AmQuel for water changes. Nothing else...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

water conditioner during water changes and stresszyme for added bacteria

once in a while accuclear to make the water clearer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DonH said:


> AmQuel for water changes. Nothing else...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Prime. It does it all. I never had an issue with my tanks and it also can bring down nitrites and nitrates if they spiked. That means you can save your fish.


----------

